# Hunter... DM Clear!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter's OFA test results just came back... clear for DM. I knew that would happen, since littermates / sire & dam are clear... just super happy to have the "official" results!

Tomorrow we do our Temperament Test!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay! That's good to hear, and a weight off the shoulders, in a sense, for his future.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats! That's great. How long did it take you to get the results back. I had Ruger's done about 6 years ago, and I can't remember the turn around time. I just sent Cues' off last week.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sent off, took one week and a half to arrive, processed in a week. VERY quick! Results won't be up for a few days on the OFA website.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Great news.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:groovy:

Yea!!!


----------

